# modern gaming is boring!



## NevaSmokedOut (Oct 16, 2013)

i have been gaming for about 22 years now ( i got an NES when i was only 2) and have never looked back since. until recently though i just noticed games aren't the way they used to be. i was playing GTA V with my boy the other day enjoying it for a little bit, then something totally unexpected (well not really) happened to me while playing, i started yawning and got bored, the only thing that kept me up was playing SF3 OE. maybe im hitting my stride for games and am just getting to old for them, or todays game just lack so much for me as a player that i can't find interest in them anymore. the creativity and innovation to me seems gone, games ain't about fun or gameplay anymore just graphics and prices. mainstream stuff has people everywhere, converting to the norm of playing stuff they just release that got reviews from the companies themselves or whoever the wrote them. my point is im *NOT *entertained. so many of my fave developers have fallen from grace when back in the day i thought they would rule forever in the game industry, like capcom for instance (more like CRAPCOM now). instead of being like everyone else ready to raid the stores for the next generation of consoles, i'll just see what it can do at someone elses house and wait for the price to drop. 'til then im gonna start a collection of older systems and games old school kicks the shit out of new school.


----------



## h0psin (Oct 17, 2013)

maybe you should try playing some indie games


----------



## grimreefer24601 (Oct 18, 2013)

I don't totally agree with Indie Games at the moment. I've got paid Alphas with a couple indie games, and I'm not real impressed. One I am impressed with is State of Decay (although it was an XBOX success before the early release on Steam for PC).

I get the sentiment though. Mainstream games seem to be the same old with better graphics. I notice this trend in movies also.

There's not really any imaginative designs any more.

I fault the lack of pot use.

In my college, I was considered one of the most creative persons in the class. Mostly because I was stoned all the time. I actually had teachers who forbid my from coming up with stories for other students work. Students would show a piece, the teacher would ask what it meant, and I would raise my hand with a complete story behind it.

I only had one teacher complain that, my friend Adam and I, came back from every break stoned. I think she was jealous.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2013)

Maybe its because youre playing games likes gta 5..... No plot no objective no nothing lol


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> Maybe its because youre playing games likes gta 5..... No plot no objective no nothing lol


I'm pretty sure there are plots and objectives in gta.

that aside though, i tend to agree with the OP. I no longer get any real excitement out of games. I've been playing a lot more of the older ps2 games and new indie pc games. Just more enjoyable. Too much of a focus on online play and ranking systems and unlocks and achievements in games these days.


----------



## sunni (Oct 19, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I'm pretty sure there are plots and objectives in gta.
> 
> that aside though, i tend to agree with the OP. I no longer get any real excitement out of games. I've been playing a lot more of the older ps2 games and new indie pc games. Just more enjoyable. Too much of a focus on online play and ranking systems and unlocks and achievements in games these days.


nothing of interest is what i mean by that. the plot lines are vague, boring with no detail , no really attention oh i wanna do this .

almost no one really finishes any gta game series


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 19, 2013)

sunni said:


> nothing of interest is what i mean by that. the plot lines are vague, boring with no detail , no really attention oh i wanna do this .
> 
> almost no one really finishes any gta game series


That depends on the player then i guess. I generally found em interesting and entertaining, the pointless running around and such not so much. I don't know any statistics, and to be fair i think that your "almost no one" was pulled out of thin air, but i personally finish every game.


----------



## CCCmints (Oct 19, 2013)

yeah i don't find the games these days to be entertaining. when i heard about xbox one's game's price tag being $70 per i laughed. no way in hell i'd pay that much money for a damn video game..much less for the shit they're producing these days.


----------



## loquacious (Oct 19, 2013)

Games like COD and GTA are more about community and having fun with your friends, without being incredibly boring (I am looking at you WOW players). You are right in that I don't really care for the story mode of most games as I prefer no-scoping 12 year olds on the interwebs. I will be buying the Xbox 1 and possibly the PS4 later as they are not only game systems but, an entire entertainment system.


----------



## HighnessBC951 (Oct 21, 2013)

Id recommend trying a few games from Naughty Dog "Uncharted 1 2 3" "The Last Of Us" etc... they have really good games... I used to be strictly COD everyday but when black ops 2 came out (i cant stand treyarch) i ventured to the God of war collection and was hooked. But yea, try a few games with an ACTUAL story line; not just random chaos and destruction i.e. GTA V


----------



## OGEvilgenius (Oct 23, 2013)

Most games today are designed around human psychology. They tap into your hunter gatherer instincts, your addictive tendencies etc. Games like Wow especially do this. Modern shooters are total crap as a result of this as well, well that and the US government pushing itself down developers throats to get them to make shooters/propaganda of a certain mold (and yes, the government - specifically the military - subsidizes military based games and movies too). 

There's also this push to make everyone feel like a winner. This is happening in society in general and it's quite destructive in my estimation. Dumb shit down to the LCD so everyone can feel rewarded. This is of course a good way to generate sales and a bad way to make entertaining and long lasting games.

[video=youtube;W1ZtBCpo0eU]http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=W1ZtBCpo0eU[/video]

Sums it up better than I ever could.


----------



## Hepheastus420 (Oct 23, 2013)

I'm not sure if I agree.. I used to play a shit ton of nes, snes, and n64 about 2 years ago. then I found skyrim. Technically I've spent much more time on skyrim than the other games, but I got way more enjoyment through the older games. It's just personal opinion. In your case, fuck the newer generations, at least your favorite games were already made


----------



## blacksun (Oct 26, 2013)

Hepheastus420 said:


> I'm not sure if I agree.. I used to play a shit ton of nes, snes, and n64 about 2 years ago. then I found skyrim. Technically I've spent much more time on skyrim than the other games, but I got way more enjoyment through the older games. It's just personal opinion. In your case, fuck the newer generations, at least your favorite games were already made




Well your view is a little skewed. You only played a few consoles up until two years ago and then started playing skyrim. Those of us that have played all of skyrim's predecessors, from arena alllllll the way up to skyrim, know that skyrim isn't really that impressive (equip flame shield). Hopefully you're playing on a PC. 

Bethesda games without PC mods is like life without weed; incomplete. 

You say you enjoy skyrim but also enjoy older games? Try morrowind (with mods of course).


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

Wanted a ww2 fps, so against my better judgement, installed world at war again. How are treyarch still in business? What a complete load of horseshit!


----------



## Sensi Sensei (Oct 26, 2013)

I couldn't disagree more with the OP. Been at it since Atari 2600 days and though I will agree that because of the industry's status, there are a lot of crap games but on the same token there a lot of ground breaking games out there. Like good weed strains, you just have to seek them but they are out there. Try a FPSn(First person Sneaker) games like the Thief series, DisHonored. Then you have the WITCHER series, hell the BATMAN and ASSASSIN'S CREED series are nothing to sneeze at. As another poster pointed out the entire TES(The Elder Scrolls) catalog can keep you gaming for YEARS. If you like puzzlers, try the Portal series and Antichamber. Games like State of Decay and The WALKING DEAD are changing the zombie genre. For the future of gaming, check Tom Clancy's The Division and WATCHDOGS. Two of my most anticipated games. There are lots of quality games out there and more coming down the pipe.


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

I have not played anything but assasins creed 1. Great premise, but good god, appalling game. I've played few games so monotonous. But the success of the likes of cod have proven that average Joe doesn't care about monotony.


----------



## donmagicjuan (Oct 26, 2013)

back in the day computer games like quake were so much cooler than xbox 360. screw ps3 and 360 regular xbox is pretty good but it not better than old pc games still. one of my favorites is sword of the berserker for sega dreamcast that is some fakin game play


----------



## tip top toker (Oct 26, 2013)

I only ever met one person who actually owned a dreamcast, yet the games i played with him (i forget which, one was a RC game) were damned good. What a fail of a console despite it's potential 

It's quite evident how games have changed though. From games anyone could enjoy, to suddenly catering for nothing but mass sales and profit. To name but one genre, combat flight sims. There's pretty much fuck all available these days, let alone worth playing, yet 10 years ago or so, there were a multitude of really fantastic games. These days we get what, tom clancy hawx, which while fun, was an arcade game, nothing more.


----------



## sunni (Oct 26, 2013)

Sensi Sensei said:


> I couldn't disagree more with the OP. Been at it since Atari 2600 days and though I will agree that because of the industry's status, there are a lot of crap games but on the same token there a lot of ground breaking games out there. Like good weed strains, you just have to seek them but they are out there. Try a FPSn(First person Sneaker) games like the Thief series, DisHonored. Then you have the WITCHER series, hell the BATMAN and ASSASSIN'S CREED series are nothing to sneeze at. As another poster pointed out the entire TES(The Elder Scrolls) catalog can keep you gaming for YEARS. If you like puzzlers, try the Portal series and Antichamber. Games like State of Decay and The WALKING DEAD are changing the zombie genre. For the future of gaming, check Tom Clancy's The Division and WATCHDOGS. Two of my most anticipated games. There are lots of quality games out there and more coming down the pipe.


love both witcher and AC, playing DA right now its awesome . loving it.


----------



## Sensi Sensei (Oct 27, 2013)

tip top toker said:


> I only ever met one person who actually owned a dreamcast, yet the games i played with him (i forget which, one was a RC game) were damned good. What a fail of a console despite it's potential
> 
> It's quite evident how games have changed though. From games anyone could enjoy, to suddenly catering for nothing but mass sales and profit. To name but one genre, combat flight sims. There's pretty much fuck all available these days, let alone worth playing, yet 10 years ago or so, there were a multitude of really fantastic games. These days we get what, tom clancy hawx, which while fun, was an arcade game, nothing more.


 I owned a DREAMCAST. Used to love playing VOOT (Virtua On: Oratorio Tangram). even had the twin sticks for it too. A few friends and I used to link up DREAMCASTS and had VOOT tournaments in my pad. Lots of pizzas, chicken wings, Mountain Dews and herbs gave up their lives for this good cause. We had some wicked battles and formed intense rivalries for bragging rights with that game. Yes you're right DREAMCAST was quite the machine that didn't achieve its full potential.


----------



## ganjasmoker16 (Oct 28, 2013)

I've been playing video games since the NES came out and I personally don't understand how some people can just play these shitty games. They are repetitive, boring, And worst of all are to damn easy to beat. The only good game that i see coming out soon is going to be elder scrolls online perfect game to play stoned takes your mind off all the bullshit and you get lost in the fantasy.


----------



## blacksun (Oct 28, 2013)

donmagicjuan said:


> back in the day computer games like quake were so much cooler than xbox 360.




Hehe...if you think the well made, older PC games were fun, you should try the well made, modern day PC games (not the console ported crap).

And actually, a very tiny amount of the console ported crap can be decent....like skyrim....


----------



## mewk69 (Nov 1, 2013)

Well for historical purposes and to give my opinion some weight, I was told by my dad the other day that we had a Pong when I was a kid. Then transfered to the ZX Spectrum, PS1, PS2, Xbox, 360, now PS3.. I have a bunch of retro consoles lurkin too as the missus is a N64/Megadrive junky.

As for the OP. I can see where he's comin from, most games are the same shit these days. There's little diff between GTA and half a dozen other titles. Black Ops sits alongside about 40 clones. Finding a fresh spin in a game seems harder n harder these days. I wonder though if it's not really just a case of loving the games you grew up with. I know I could still sit back and waste 10 hours on Crazy Taxi on the Dreamcast, or SSX Tricky on PS2.

Then it comes down to how you play the games. I mean GTA:SA was a bore after a while, but with a few cheats added, everyone on riot mode, me with just a bike and a destination the other side of the map... That's zombie apocalypse territory and keeps me smiling forever. Then I picked up Black Ops and thought it was pretty good but no replay value... until I delved into Multiplayer for the first time, and I still think it knocks the likes of BF outa the water for sheer pleasure.

I'd also put a recommendation in for indie games. In the past few years, no game has pulled as much time from my life as Minecraft on a home server with a couple friends. Then you've got the likes of Prison Architect, which albeit a bit beyond my patience level, really has some depth to it that most blockbuster titles severly lack these days.

I go through games like nobodies business, and rarely finish any of them. My pile of shame is ever increasing... But by blasting through endless games, I've picked out the odd handful that have pulled me through in both storyline, style, gameplay and enjoyment. The AC series has just got better and better I think... I've not done AC3, as I pick my games up when they hit £8-10 second hand. Loved every minute of Portal 2, with it's co-op being the icing on the cake. Dead Island, although pretty piss-poor, was awesome fun online co-opping with a mate. Black Ops still comes out on a regular basis. I can get lost in Minecraft for an entire winter season. Fallout 3 can pull me back in once in a while too... Currently on Far Cry 3, and really loving it to bits. I needs to be played on hard, but so far it's nicely tactical, it's beautifully open and it's immersive enough to get my pulse racing on a regular basis.

I think there's just shitload more games out there, millions of carbon copies, endless rehashes... and as gamers, I wonder if although being spoilt for choice, our preferences in titles has become more and more specific. Meaning we have to trawl through so much shit to find those gems.


----------



## aknight3 (Nov 2, 2013)

NevaSmokedOut said:


> i have been gaming for about 22 years now ( i got an NES when i was only 2) and have never looked back since. until recently though i just noticed games aren't the way they used to be. i was playing GTA V with my boy the other day enjoying it for a little bit, then something totally unexpected (well not really) happened to me while playing, i started yawning and got bored, the only thing that kept me up was playing SF3 OE. maybe im hitting my stride for games and am just getting to old for them, or todays game just lack so much for me as a player that i can't find interest in them anymore. the creativity and innovation to me seems gone, games ain't about fun or gameplay anymore just graphics and prices. mainstream stuff has people everywhere, converting to the norm of playing stuff they just release that got reviews from the companies themselves or whoever the wrote them. my point is im *NOT *entertained. so many of my fave developers have fallen from grace when back in the day i thought they would rule forever in the game industry, like capcom for instance (more like CRAPCOM now). instead of being like everyone else ready to raid the stores for the next generation of consoles, i'll just see what it can do at someone elses house and wait for the price to drop. 'til then im gonna start a collection of older systems and games old school kicks the shit out of new school.



your preaching bro...i honestly think the same way...when playstation 1 came out....even before that with regular NES and super NES, sega etc i loved gaming, now adays it all seems the exact same, i dont know sometimes i think its because as we get older we get an impression of what WE think games should be, then when those games dont live up to our childhood expectations we get disapointed, but in reality because we were younger at the time everything was better in a weird way, so no matter how good the games really are or arent, people like us will always gripe and complain, i dont know, maybe im wrong...its sort of like the old adage....dont meet your heros because they wont live up to your expectations...i guess im just rambling now.. sorry


----------



## mewk69 (Nov 2, 2013)

GreenSummit said:


> get a fucking life and get over it. LIVE your LIFE in the WORLD and go out and experience some shit. gaming is lame as fuck but I guess if people want to get ahead we need people like you, so nevermind, keep gaming.


Touched a raw nerve, I think.


----------

